# 1939-1940 Shelby Airflo



## the third man (Jan 3, 2020)

Hello everyone,

    Read a suggestion to assemble before painting, so here goes.  I'll include a picture of my Dad with his bike in 1940.  Still looking for the "egg" tail light.







Mike


----------



## Scribble (Jan 3, 2020)

Radness !!


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 3, 2020)

Great pics. Great progress. Keep up the good work!


----------



## JRE (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice


----------



## JLF (Jan 3, 2020)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## Sandman (Jan 4, 2020)

If I had to pick a top ten , the Airflo would be number one . Gonna be fun watching this one !


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 11, 2020)

Great looking project.
Hammerhead


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

This is the pair I have ......    totaly restored.....


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

Missing the original lobdel seats and the egg light.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Depending on year/model may not have had Lobdells or egg light. V/r Shawn


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 9, 2020)

pesiguelo@hotmail.com said:


> This is the pair I have ......    totaly restored.....   View attachment 1137594
> 
> View attachment 1137595
> 
> ...





Beautiful bikes Waaaooo....   

God bless you and yours.....


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks !!!!  Good bless we all !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 9, 2020)

pesiguelo@hotmail.com said:


> Missing the original lobdel seats and the egg light.....



Those don't look like the curved fender brace specific dropstands either. Regardless, great looking pair.


----------



## pesiguelo@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2020)

I believe the curved fender brace are original.....  what exactly you mean ?     Regarding the dropstand, you are correct....  I bought these ones at ebay.


----------



## the third man (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow.  Nice paint job.  I am pretty sure that is the color combo on the girl's airflo that I will do on my bike.  Luckily my Dad's bike had the chain guard ( I have heard referred to as pork chop chain guard).  And the rack was I think a slightly older rack.  Both saved me a little money that I spent on the seat.  Right now I'm having the rims and headset re-chromed.  I am loving all the posts.

Mike


----------

